# Need some help designing a Brushless Catamaran



## JB8XL-LCR (May 15, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Looking to build a brushless catamaran with twin engines.. nee help with motors speedos props and battery selection... anyone outr there experienced.. 

Jay


----------



## JB8XL-LCR (May 15, 2007)

The cat I am looking @ comes all setup with single rudder, twin drives with 38MM props..its 36" long, can take 540 sized motors, has places for two batteries etc. Trying to make it pretty fast right off the rip, but not sure how to match ESC, Batts and Motors for best performance.... I am used to lipos from racing cars but unsure how to set up a boat system properly. 

This boat will be painted to look like a friend of mines 32' Douglas Skater, it has twin engines and is major league fast.. 180 mph. I want to build and test this boat so that I can show it to him in August. 

Any help is appreciated..

Jay


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

There a few online resources that I know of ... It depends on how much $$ you want to spend ... if you are on a budget you can try http://www.offshoreelectrics.com/ you need to email him and he will respond ... he will need to know type of hull ... mono cat hydro etc ... size of hull and what kind of speed you are looking for ... he has reasonably cheap packages but you will be buying Chinese most likely ... if you want to buy American try http://www.castlecreations.com/ ... they have good customer service and you will be buying solid well American Made motors and speed controls ... If you get overwhelmed buy the whole thing and want to have somebody just build it for you try http://www.bonzisports.com/ they have excellent customer service and like Castle Creations ... they answer the phone ...


----------

